# Mirror blind spot question.



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

This happened to me this winter. I was passing cars and noticed the light not illuminating. I was also sitting at a traffic light and the light was still not functioning as intended. I blame it on the cold weather, as there was no ice or snow on the sensors. I got home, turned it off and when I went to work the next morning, all was well. It hasn't done it since.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, it wasn't cold today, so I am a bit concerned now. I just washed and waxed the car too. I would hate to drive home and slam this thing into a bridge abutment a in a fit of rage after I just cleaned it. The drive home will tell the tale. Jeeeezuz, I hope it works so I don't become un-hinged.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope it works for you too. If it happens again, my guess would be a faulty sensor, or something along those lines. Just remember the light is just a backup. It never hurt anyone to double check by looking over your shoulder I know I still do it, even with the light. Keep us updated.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Seemed to work last night. I have no clue what happened. I even backed into the garage for the first time to see if the backup camera worked properly. It gave warnings, beeped and yield signs etc...that seemed to work fine. The drive home was trouble free. IDK, maybe I'm just losing my mind.


----------



## crt_td (Jul 27, 2014)

are there different trim levels for the 14 ctd? I don't have the blind spot light, I also don't have the backup sensor (though I have the camera) I love my diesel, but I'm just curious


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

crt_td said:


> are there different trim levels for the 14 ctd? I don't have the blind spot light, I also don't have the backup sensor (though I have the camera) I love my diesel, but I'm just curious
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Didn't know you could get a camera without sensors.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah you can get a backup camera without the ultrasonic sensors. Is part of the Driver Convenience Group with the heated exterior mirrors and auto dimming rear view mirror. Hopefully your blind zone alert sensor issue is an electronic hiccup though, and doesn't return. Mine has worked flawlessly on our Cruze and 300 that have them. As suggested if it occurs again I would suspect a sensor that is going out or loose/fautly wiring/connector.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

One thing I have noticed on both my DTS and cruze is that if the sun is shining in the mirror I cannot see the Amber warning light cautioning me that there is a car on my side. Its happened to me at least three times over the past few years.


----------



## crt_td (Jul 27, 2014)

Roadburner440 said:


> Yeah you can get a backup camera without the ultrasonic sensors. Is part of the Driver Convenience Group with the heated exterior mirrors and auto dimming rear view mirror. Hopefully your blind zone alert sensor issue is an electronic hiccup though, and doesn't return. Mine has worked flawlessly on our Cruze and 300 that have them. As suggested if it occurs again I would suspect a sensor that is going out or loose/fautly wiring/connector.


how weird...I have the autodim rear view mirror but no heated mirrors. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

